# Save the Date



## CantHalloweenBeTwiceaYear (Aug 25, 2011)

Does anyone plan on sending Save the Date invitations? If so, when?


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Im hoping to do a video save the date (if I can sweet talk my son into doing it for me)...I figure I will send it out via facebook/email 1 month (or 6 weeks) prior to the party with actual invites going out 2 weeks before the party


----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

Hell, I told people last year at my Halloween party about this year's Halloween party! I picked Oct 13th, so I've already put up posts on my facebook page, blog, emails, and whatever other communications I have with my friends to make sure that night is free for them.


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

Already sent them! My friends and family think I'm a little nuts for sending Save-The-Dates for a Halloween party, but it also gets them excited and starts them thinking about their costumes. Usually I send them in early August, but this year's party is special, with several guests coming from out-of-town. I wanted everyone to have the information very early! Her's what mine looked like:


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

I usually send the Save the Date the 1st week in September.


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

Love the NMBC pic. i considered save the date emails using
smilebox for the 5th Annual party which was last year, but i chickened out. i didnt want anyone thinking it was a huge deal like a wedding or something. maybe this year. do most of you do 6-8 weeks ahead or...


----------



## Edward (Sep 24, 2010)

Always send out save the date cards. Let's people know you are putting a great deal of effort into your party planning and gives your party the edge over last minute party guest thieves. I send mine out the first week of September and follow up the first week in October with a formal invitation.


----------



## CantHalloweenBeTwiceaYear (Aug 25, 2011)

I think I will do the first week of September for a Save the Date and then follow-up the first week of October with the video invitation. Thank you so much for all of your input!


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

Early save-the-dates are never a bad idea. It's such a busy time for parties, and people get numerous invitations, so to get your guests locked in. The minute I start thinking about back-to-school, I think about Halloween, so I think this time of year is perfect to let everyone know you'll be having a party!


----------



## Halloween Snob (Sep 4, 2011)

I'd love to see more examples of save the date cards.


----------



## CantHalloweenBeTwiceaYear (Aug 25, 2011)

Ok. I decided to make some. I am doing a True Blood theme and plan to print these and attach to card stock. Then I will add a magnet strip and mail them out. I feel like a constant reminder on the fridge will be more effective than on facebook or via email.


----------



## riahobiah (Aug 25, 2012)

Zombieland inspired save-the-date. I sent this out via Facebook message since most anyone we are inviting will find out that way anyways.


----------

